# Need WIFI Router



## sam222 (Feb 13, 2013)

I need Wifi router to use my BSNL broadband to my devices - laptop and 2 Android phones

I use username and pass everytime to connect to internet from the desktop...So need an best possible wifi router that gives good signal n speed for 2400sq ft home..I Don't know about the router prices so make sure as low as possible...

And also tell me how to configure it...

Between Do i need to turn on my desktop pc to use wifi, as generally, i use UID and pass to connect to internet...


Thanks !!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

it means your modem is already set in bridge mode(where you have to use userID/pass from pc every time to connect) & it is a good thing because now you just have to add wifi router & enter your bsnl ID/pass in its settings.for details see this:
All my useful articles and guides,*courtesy of just4kix*
see article no.10.procedure is similar.

some good wifi routers are:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

this one is a bit costlier but it has better range:
TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

sam222 said:


> I need Wifi router to use my BSNL broadband to my devices - laptop and 2 Android phones
> 
> *I use username and pass everytime to connect to internet from the desktop.*..So need an best possible wifi router that gives good signal n speed for 2400sq ft home..I Don't know about the router prices so make sure as low as possible...
> 
> ...


1. How about switching to PPPoE (Always ON) Instead ?
and +1 for TP-LINK TL-WR941ND as suggested by Whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

^^most common configuration setup of modem+wifi router is modem in bridge mode & router in pppoe/dialing mode.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^most common configuration setup of modem+wifi router is modem in bridge mode & router in pppoe/dialing mode.


I got Modem in PPPoE and router on static IP (of modem)


----------



## sam222 (Feb 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it means your modem is already set in bridge mode(where you have to use userID/pass from pc every time to connect) & it is a good thing because now you just have to add wifi router & enter your bsnl ID/pass in its settings.for details see this:
> All my useful articles and guides,*courtesy of just4kix*
> see article no.10.procedure is similar.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate..I'll stick with the first option.Will it have good range? how to check the range of the router.?


----------



## sam222 (Feb 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 1. How about switching to PPPoE (Always ON) Instead ?
> and +1 for TP-LINK TL-WR941ND as suggested by Whitestar_999



How do i switch to PPPoE ?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 14, 2013)

941 costs 1k more than 841, how much better is the range, worth that much extra premium ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

can't say how much but 941ND has 3 antennas & they are detachable(denoted by D in model no.) meaning you can replace them with more powerful antenna in future to further boost signal so in a way it is kinda like a desktop pc which you can upgrade.841N has 2 fixed antennas & if i remember correctly @dashing.sujay posted that it works well across 2 floors & with some difficulty even at 3 floors but range also depends on design of house/nature of obstructions/construction material used etc.you can ask him about details of 841N or similar model.

edit:see this about range from someone who just bought 841N:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...vs-tplink-8961nd-vs-asus-n10.html#post1841938



sam222 said:


> Thanks mate..I'll stick with the first option.Will it have good range? how to check the range of the router.?



see my above reply.it has a link to a user experience about 841N range.btw stick with bridge mode setup of modem because once you bought wifi router you can configure it in pppoe/dial mode so as soon as you turn on your modem & router you will be connected on any device connected to router(wired & wifi).



pratyush997 said:


> I got Modem in PPPoE and router on static IP (of modem)


if it works then good but i prefer 1st setup because it allows greater flexibility in opening ports on individual machines & hardware firewall of router.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 14, 2013)

Also, a bit off topic query, i have an old desktop, if i wanted to use internet over wifi on it, will this thing do ?

TP-LINK 150 Mbps TL-WN721N Wireless N - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

yes.any device which can connect to a router+modem setup will get net access.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes.any device which can connect to a router+modem setup will get net access.



i have BSNL ADSL Modem UT-300R2U ( i use PPPoE mode)

can i connect Iphone + Micromax Ninja 47 + PC   all three same time.  work with TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router??


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 15, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> i have BSNL ADSL Modem UT-300R2U ( i use PPPoE mode)
> 
> can i connect Iphone + Micromax Ninja 47 + PC   all three same time.  work with TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router??


Yeah.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah.



okk thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

@OP: tp-link TL-WR740N seems to b a good choice for you.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 25, 2013)

My local cablewala provide allways on internet connection. So what is the best cheapest router I can use? (Modem is not required.)
Edit:- Wireless and dd-wrt support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2013)

best wifi router(now B1 supports 3g usb dongle too) with no competition:
Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ For dd-wrt support, that is the best choice as router.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 25, 2013)

but that is more than 3K  Budget maximum 1.5K

TL-WR740N.. how is it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2013)

then get the tp-link WR841N for 1700 because just for rs.200 more you will get better range than 740N.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> then get the tp-link WR841N for 1700 because just for rs.200 more you will get better range than 740N.



Another vote for 841N at your budget.


----------

